# what do you do with pot belly pigs ?



## jk47 (Aug 19, 2015)

I know alot of people with pot belly pigs and people on this site with them.
What are they for are they pets or food. Do they taste better then normal feeders or are they pets like dogs are 
Im just trying to figure out why there so popular


----------



## HeidiO (Aug 19, 2015)

They are pets.  Pigs can be trained much the same way dogs are.


----------



## jk47 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ah okay that makes sense I can train my feeders to do things so its like a alternative to dogs 
Still dont think I would want a pig living in my house


----------



## HeidiO (Aug 19, 2015)

Apparently they are actually clean animals.  I've never had one, but I'll stick with my cats and dog.


----------



## secuono (Aug 19, 2015)

Food. 
IDK why the west needs to make every farm animal into a pet.


----------



## Bossroo (Aug 19, 2015)

When anyone makes a farm animal  a  pet   ... all you have is a money pit !!!


----------



## jk47 (Aug 19, 2015)

I know I enjoy raising pigs and enjoy being around them but I also enjoy getting a check to pay for them and bacon is really good !


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 19, 2015)

Yummmmmmmmm!!!! BACON!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 19, 2015)

They aren't very good
Too much fat and greasy for my taste


----------



## jk47 (Aug 19, 2015)

True they always seem to have alot of fat on them. I got it i know what there for lard, I  bet you can get a good amount off one


----------



## secuono (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't feed mine to be lard arses, lol, they've tasted like regular ol pork to us. 
I love bacon too much to hassle with their tiny bacon strips, lol.


----------



## madcow (Aug 30, 2015)

Okay, as the name says, they are pigs first and foremost.  They were originally bred as food for places that have little room or resources, thus the smaller size.  A PBP is only greasy if you let them get too fat, and they taste as good as any other pig does.  It all depends on what you feed them and how you manage them.  The United States is the only country in the world that has made them into pets.  Most people don't eat their breeders and it's okay to make those into pets if you want because you will have them for several years, but you can treat PBPs offspring like you would full sized pigs and raise them to be food.  We can't make every animal into a pet.  We have a litter of 4 we are getting ready to process in about November, and yeah they're cute and all, but we haven't gotten attached.  Just like all animals we raise to be food we don't feel guilty about that fact because we know that our animals have lived a much better life in the sunshine everyday and have been fed and cared for better than if they were commercially grown.   A commercial animal is a living, breathing animal that isn't any less adorable or have less of an individual personality than the ones you raise, so why feel guilty about your raising them to be eaten?  Just saying....


----------

